# Jointech SmartFence inserts



## kwilli2 (May 6, 2014)

In regards to Jointech, I see from discussion that they are out of business. I have a Jointech SF24( Smart Fence) and need some replacement inserts for the fence. Anyone have an idea who picked up Jointech's inventory?
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Ken, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard..


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

kwilli2 said:


> In regards to Jointech, I see from discussion that they are out of business. I have a Jointech SF24( Smart Fence) and need some replacement inserts for the fence. Anyone have an idea who picked up Jointech's inventory?
> Thanks,
> Ken


Sorry to say, Ken that no one picked up the inventory. They just went out of business and that was it. Some guys on the shopsmith forum were discussing making their own. I don't recall what materials they used but if you have one you can use it as a pattern. Just click on the "shopsmith forum" link above and do some searching.

Welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ken.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ken, welcome to the forum.

As George said, best to make your own.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Ken.
I am going to make my own inserts. The dowel size is 9/16". I had to order one as the BORGs around here don't carry that size.


----------

